# Piano Prelude in G minor



## rubanetti (Mar 26, 2010)

One of my compositions, this time is a prelude in G minor for piano Solo.

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2011/02/08/preludio-n-1-en-sol-menor-ruben-plaza-ramos/ (Spanish)

or






i wait for your comments.

Regards.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

rubanetti said:


> One of my compositions, this time is a prelude in G minor for piano Solo.
> 
> http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2011/02/08/preludio-n-1-en-sol-menor-ruben-plaza-ramos/ (Spanish)
> 
> ...


It isn't bad. But It could be Piano or Forte. I say more Piano would be Beautiful.


----------



## Kjell (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)

I too like it, it reminds me of something else. There was a Russian song in "The Hunt For Red October" that sounds somewhat similar.


----------

